
A Note to Our Community on How to Hide Your Content from Search Engines - amrrs
https://rud.is/b/2019/04/12/a-note-to-our-community-on-how-to-hide-your-content-from-search-engines/
======
minimaxir
Original tweet which surfaced the noindex tag:
[https://twitter.com/noamross/status/1116709899159916544](https://twitter.com/noamross/status/1116709899159916544)

~~~
amrrs
It's actually very good to see how the #rstats community has been driving
Datacamp for transparency and standing by the victim.

